# Jacksonville FL Bottle Show



## stumpknocker (Oct 26, 2011)

Who plans to attend the Jacksonville bottle show?

*05 November 2011* (Saturday) *Jacksonville, Florida Antique Bottle Collectors of North Floridaâ€™s 44th Annual Show & Sale *(8:00 am â€“ 3:00 pm with early buyers Friday 5:00 pm â€“ 8:00 pm) at the Fraternal Order of Police Building, 5530 Beach Blvd., Jacksonville, Florida, Mike Skie, 3047 Julington Creek Rd, Jacksonville, Florida 32223, 904.710.0422 or Jackie McRae 904.879.3696


----------

